# Rex C100 PID steam and brew - setting up



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Hello all,

Set up a rex c100 this evening with the 40aa and 40da SSR.

Looking for some kind of initial settings for a classic that I can program in. Getting a bit confused with the steam and brew...

Once set up shoud the controller have a programmed temperature for the brew and for the steam? So when I hit the steam switch should it go into steam mode and reach the desired temperature or should I manually dial the temperature in? I think the former but can't get my head around the settings!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Just to follow up - done a bit of research this morning and I think I get it now. Will have a play around with it this evening and see what I get!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Just to update...

My pid controller doesn't have half as many options as implied in the Chinese instructions so I can't set anything up apart from P, I, D, lock and an alarm setting. No higher or lower value, autotune etc so that's a bit rubbish!

Will be sending that back and looking for a unit with all the functions required!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There is sometimes a lock code in them that hides various menu's. Could be your problem.

John

-


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MartinB said:


> Just to update...
> 
> My pid controller doesn't have half as many options as implied in the Chinese instructions so I can't set anything up apart from P, I, D, lock and an alarm setting. No higher or lower value, autotune etc so that's a bit rubbish!
> 
> Will be sending that back and looking for a unit with all the functions required!


The alarm setting is usually used for the steam temp.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Was expecting these settings (pasted from a thread on the forum) but alas all I have is al1.

There is a lock function but it simply locks the settings so they can't be adjusted.

SL4 0001 (deviation high alarm)

SL7 0001 (changes the alarm operation from NC to NO - so that when the temp increases to SV+AL1 the alarm triggers and turns the heat OFF)

AL1 0040 (or something like 40... exact number is art rather than science. Should get good steam with any value from about 30 upwards, but don't go too high. 50 is probably cooking it a bit too much...

AH1 0001 (alarm differential gap - how far away from the Alarm point does temp need to drift before alarm goes on/off - so this is 1C.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Some googling of the model might solve your problem. Solutions out there are often better and different to what the manual may say on all sorts of things - from China.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Here is an alternative route to PID but the temp stability wasn't measured with a scace so is a bit misleading.

http://int03.co.uk/blog/project-coffee-espiresso-machine/#comment-75313

John

-


----------



## groundpilot (10 mo ago)

MartinB said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Set up a rex c100 this evening with the 40aa and 40da SSR.
> 
> ...


Hi there, I have just bought a similar set up and like you unable to program it..? Did you work out how to do it? I realise this is an old thread but fingers crossed


----------

